# Does anyone know where to buy these?



## Sopris (May 9, 2017)

I'm building a desk and I'm wondering where to find the metal brackets with the holes for screws in them to attach to the wood as seen in this picture, does anyone know where to buy JUST the metal pieces?


----------



## Sopris (May 9, 2017)

Also does anyone know what these are properly called?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 9, 2017)

I believe they're called rack rails and you can find them at places like Amazon or B&H. Some have the usual spacing for audio gear but if look at ones for computer gear you can get the ones with the equally spaced holes.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 9, 2017)

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Middle-Atlantic/Rack-Rail.gc


https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=audio+rack+rails&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=178423722226&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2020125993211877563&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032936&hvtargid=kwd-2015669461&ref=pd_sl_3yoonhqfaj_b


----------



## Sopris (May 9, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## wst3 (May 10, 2017)

I get mine from Middle Atlantic, but we are a dealer, so yeah, that affects my decision<G>!

Reliable makes nice rack rails, as does Raxess, and probably a few other companies.

The thing you need to pay attention to is the dimensions from the rack to the screw holes... or more to the point the final distance between the holes in the rails. Yes, they differ from manufacturer to manufacturer... but almost everyone sells a version that can be mounted flush to the rack wall.

Bill


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 10, 2017)

If you look closely at the picture, the type used on that particular desk are the type of rack rails that don't have threaded holes. Those rack rails have the "squarish" holes that accept a threaded clip (cage clips) that you add separately, and then insert the screw.









I point this out because everyone seems to be linking to the rack rails that have threaded holes. I think most people think those are better, but in the event the OP for some reason, was specifically looking for the type in the picture, what has been linked to is not that.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 10, 2017)

Astronaut FX said:


> If you look closely at the picture, the type used on that particular desk are the type of rack rails that don't have threaded holes. Those rack rails have the "squarish" holes that accept a threaded clip (cage clips) that you add separately, and then insert the screw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recommend getting ones with the cage clips. I've had cheap racks with the holes directly on them where some of the holes are really tight so you can't get screws in or out. I once had one which was so tight when trying to unscrew that the head of the rack screw broke off. At least with the cage clips you can replace any that aren't working well.


----------



## wst3 (May 10, 2017)

to each his own, if I never see another cage clip I will be ok with that!


----------

